# dream betta?



## Nymmers

Hola, I'm new. =D Stalked the site for a few days and decided to post something. This is my dream betta:










If any of you would like to color the lineart, just say so, I'll make it empty ^^.

I'd like to see everyone else's dream bettas too! 

I have 8 bettas currently, but always room for more, haha. If you know which type of colored bettas to breed to create mine, or might know some for sale, please tell me <3

Nice to meet you all!​


----------



## PitGurl

That's great! Keep an eye on aqua bid you may find your dream betta ;-).


----------



## FuulieQ

I can't remember who sells these, but there's a breeder who consistently puts up fish in that color scheme on aquabid.... they're gorgeous... here's a few pics I have saved of fish that have the colors you're looking for. c:


----------



## Nymmers

I'll be watching out, that's gorgeous!


----------



## BlueHaven

Hi!!!
C:

I really wanted an orange and yellow, or just orange with white HM, and I found one at petco. 
He's orange with white and green-yellow colors to him. Also a peachy color and he has lavender/blue eyes that stand out like I rarely see!
But I am soo happy with all my bettas (4).

Your dream betta is pretty!
Hope ya find him, 
C:


----------



## Alex09

PK's are my favorites 

I found this stunning guy:









I once also saw a picture of the most beautiful betta I have ever SEEN! It was an orange PK with a thick black vertical stripe from dorsal fin all the way down. I will try to find it.


----------



## Nymmers

HMPK's are growing on me, at first I wasn't sure, but the more I look I like them. I saw this guy on AB -> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1305054963

I WAS SO CLOSE to making a bid on him. -drool worthy I'd say


----------



## babyk

All of these fish are so beautiful. 

Nymmers, I am so positive you could find your guy though!


----------



## FuulieQ

Alex09 - Like the reverse of this one!  I thought this was what you were talking about until I realized it's an orange stripe. Hurr durr


----------



## babyk

Oh and Nymmers your art is beautiful. I wish I could draw like that


----------



## Alex09

FuulieQ said:


> Alex09 - Like the reverse of this one!  I thought this was what you were talking about until I realized it's an orange stripe. Hurr durr


OMG! Maybe it WAS that one! lol... its been awhile.


----------



## Nymmers

I saw a couple blue/yellow/white marbles I liked, and even a blue/white grizzle, but I'm holding out, I'll find him. Haha

Here's the lineart if any of you would like to color it. =D http://i53.tinypic.com/4gi3qb.png


----------



## PewPewPew

Alex09 said:


> PK's are my favorites
> 
> I found this stunning guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I once also saw a picture of the most beautiful betta I have ever SEEN! It was an orange PK with a thick black vertical stripe from dorsal fin all the way down. I will try to find it.


HOLY BUTT I WANT.

And yeah, I said holy butt. Seriously, thats what I said aloud. D8

Those fancy HMPK's are the spawn siblings of one of my bf's bettas :B


----------



## FuulieQ

PewPewPew said:


> HOLY BUTT I WANT.
> 
> And yeah, I said holy butt. Seriously, thats what I said aloud. D8
> 
> Those fancy HMPK's are the spawn siblings of one of my bf's bettas :B


I used to be obsessed with this coloration of betta. Specifically, MG with dalmatian spotting. :U But it's really hard to find a nice one, even on aquabid.


----------



## FuulieQ

Alex09 said:


> OMG! Maybe it WAS that one! lol... its been awhile.


:B I feel like such a dweeb that I recognized your description and pulled the photo off my computer. Maybe I need to take a break from fish.


----------



## CTMongo

nice fish!!..Wow Alex09 that fish looks like its got flames on its fins AWESOME!!
These would have to be my dream fish..So hard to find where i am.


----------



## CTMongo

Opps forgot this one lol


----------



## jmtriro01

CTMongo said:


> Opps forgot this one lol


 
this one is photoshopped, but it would be great if someone could produce this color.


----------



## CTMongo

well who eva photoshopped it did a good job at picking a color cos man thats one gawjuss fish!!..and would LOVE one like this


----------



## Ethan

CTMongo said:


> nice fish!!..Wow Alex09 that fish looks like its got flames on its fins AWESOME!!
> These would have to be my dream fish..So hard to find where i am.


OMG CTMongo the middle ct is so pretty :-D


----------



## CTMongo

it frikn sure is beautiful!!..


----------



## Littlebittyfish

oh my gosh why don't I have more fish tanks and time..:lol: I love the "calico" looking bettas.


----------



## LucyLoofa

Nymmers said:


> Hola, I'm new. =D Stalked the site for a few days and decided to post something. This is my dream betta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If any of you would like to color the lineart, just say so, I'll make it empty ^^.
> 
> I'd like to see everyone else's dream bettas too!
> 
> I have 8 bettas currently, but always room for more, haha. If you know which type of colored bettas to breed to create mine, or might know some for sale, please tell me <3
> 
> Nice to meet you all!​





FuulieQ said:


> I can't remember who sells these, but there's a breeder who consistently puts up fish in that color scheme on aquabid.... they're gorgeous... here's a few pics I have saved of fish that have the colors you're looking for. c:


The second picture of fuulieq's post was one I was drooling over. also one that looked like the one you drew nymmers. 
They have my college's colors. We're the Buccaneers here. Blue and Gold.
I wanted that little plakat guy so badly! I wanted to call him Bucky :3
That is almost exactly the same as my dream betta. Lol


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Well, I got my dream betta already. He arrived to me from Thailand with SBD, though, and the cat scared him out of his QT... and... well, it's a long story. I only had him for a week sadly, but he cured me of my want for a dream betta anyway. (And I absolutely adored that he had the largest lips I have ever seen on a betta fish.  )

I'll do a coloring on your lineart, OP. My HM has been drawn so much, so I'll draw up a second-dream betta of mine, I guess. xD
(If I did my first [Revenant], it'd just be your lineart again. lol.... Revenant was a cellophane.)


----------



## copperarabian

I have a lot of dream bettas XD I really want a half moon with some copper on it XD
I love this betta that I found online, the copper with metallic blue is stunning


----------



## mernincrazy8525

I found this boy who looks like your drawing but not exact. I think he is beautiful.


----------

